# where is the radiator drain plug on 2000 Altima



## aju_111 (Oct 16, 2006)

Guys.please please help..I have spent last few days crawling under my nissan altima but I cannot find the radiator drain plug. The diagram on the manual is quite confusing too.
I am a newbie and dont have much experience with D.I.Y projects. I was wondering if any of you who have done a coolant flush on altimas could guide me as to where I can look for it.
Thanks


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

If worse comes to worse and you can't find it (it shouldn't be that hard to find, just look at the bottom 3 inches on the engine side of the radiator and its gotta be somewhere).

I would just remove the lower radiator hose where it goes into the radiator to let it drain. And once its done just put the radiator hose back in place, tighten the clamp and viola its all drained (though so is the engine block, please remember to bleed the air out of your cooling system after doing the flush).

Darktide


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

How do you bleed the air out?


----------

